# Load Leveler Hitch Problems



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

When we purchased out Outback we had them include a load leveling hitch system in the price of the camper. If has worked well, except it's not tight in the 2 inch receiver like a hitch should be. It's wearing out the hole that the pin goes thru that holds it in. It also causes sway while driving, and it KaChunks when stopping and starting. This can't be good for my hitch or my van. Anyone else have slop? Should I try to get it replaced from the manufacture before it destroys my receiver?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont know what year or models they started doing it but GM installs a 2.5" receiver. Most of the vehicles and available equipment on the market is 2". You need to go to a GM dealer and buy a sleeve adapter that slides into your receiver. I CANNOT even believe your RV dealer let you leave the lot with that setup. Very dangerous and they deserve an earful from you!

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rsm7 said:


> I dont know what year or models they started doing it but GM installs a 2.5" receiver. Most of the vehicles and available equipment on the market is 2". You need to go to a GM dealer and buy a sleeve adapter that slides into your receiver. I CANNOT even believe your RV dealer let you leave the lot with that setup. Very dangerous and they deserve an earful from you!
> 
> Randy


If it is a 2.5" it is a class 4 or 5 receiver. The hitch should match or you will have major issues.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I dont know what year or models they started doing it but GM installs a 2.5" receiver. Most of the vehicles and available equipment on the market is 2". You need to go to a GM dealer and buy a sleeve adapter that slides into your receiver. I CANNOT even believe your RV dealer let you leave the lot with that setup. Very dangerous and they deserve an earful from you!
> 
> Randy


If it is a 2.5" it is a class 4 or 5 receiver. The hitch should match or you will have major issues.
[/quote]

Ditto. Get that taken care of before you make any more trips.

Eric


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Can I find a sleeve adapter anywhere else, and why in the world would they use 2.5 when everything else in the free world is 2? That's pretty irritating.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 on the receiver problem. The 2.5" ones are higher "class" hitches--the receiver simply has to be bigger to take the weight, twisting and motion. So the manufacturers make both 2" and 2.5" receivers depending on the towing Class that they are building the TV to handle.

Either buy a sleeve adapter locally or get one on the I'net asap. It is VERY dangerous to tow with a 2" hitch in a 2.5" receiver. As you noted already, the mounting pin hole is elongating and if that continues much more, you will have an oblong pin hole and you then have to replace the receiver. The hitch cannot be allowed to rock back and forth as it will do if the pin hole is elongated. That puts unacceptable stresses on the pin, and if the pin shears, katy bar the door.

Replacement of the receiver is a PITA and expensive.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

ok ID of my receiver is slightly over 2", but not 2.5" and my OD of my hitch is only slightly under 2". The difference is probably little less then an 1/8". Not sure where or how to sleeve it. It has warped my pin and the hole that the pin goes through.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

My co-worker has a 2009 3/4 ton Silverado and thats how I knew about the larger reciever but based on your measurements it doesnt sound like you have the 2.5" style. If you are currently parked at a campground it shouldnt be too hard to measure someone else's reciever for comparison. You have a different issue going on. I can see from your website that you travel all over. Perhaps you could use the web to find an authorized dealer for your hitch and have it inspected. Never heard of the hole warping, definately not normal wear.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

The pin holding your drawbar may have been to small causing the sloopyness. They should just fit with little room to slide it in. Or if you have the lock for the drawbar there is usually a spacer for different diameters that would keep the lock/pin tight.

Hope this helps


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Something else to check. What is the diameter of the receiver pin you are using? I would assume the receiver tube and insert require a 5/8" diameter. If you are using a 1/2" diameter pin this could allow slop and could cause the hole in the receiver tube to elongate.

Also, looking at the picture of your rig in your signature, it looks like the WD hitch may not be adjusted correctly. The back end of your van looks pretty low compared to the front.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I went to a CW today and asked them. They brought out a brand new hitch and it had just as much movement in my receiver, so we took it over to another truck in the parking lot and same thing. So it's not my hitch that is the problem. My pin was snug when I got it. My receiver is a Drawtight installed at the Chevy dealership. My wife found online about other people saying they are junk and having the same issues. I have been towing for years. I have a CDL so I am not new to towing, and this was the first time this has ever happened to me. As for the load leveler hitch, I may have it on the wrong chain link. I can't remember if the guy said to put it on the 2nd or 3rd chain link, so I have been using the 2nd. It does make the van sag in the back more then I remember when I picked it up, so maybe I will try the 3rd link. You should see the sag before I hook the load chains up. 

here is the link my wife found. Same problem I have. I put over 22k miles on this thing since June.

https://forums.woodalls.com/Index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/23977376/gotomsg/23980843.cfm


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If in doubt replace the receiver. I had problems with the class III that came with my 1999 Silverado and replaced it with a Putnam XDR class V. Well worth the money. I liked it so well that when I traded the truck in for a 2009 Silverado, that I checked and found out that receiver would also fit the new truck so I swapped it out. Putnam is out of business but Curt has taken over the XDR design.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok new update. I grabbed a tape measure and checked stuff out. I am the one who broke the hitch. There were too holes in the hitch. One 5/8" and one larger. I accidentally have been using the larger hole. So of course it made my receiver wobble to match that size. Grrr.. All I have to do is get a larger pin or bolt and put it in there and I should be good to go. What a moron! Sheesh.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You may be able to get a bigger pin through the receiver but how big is the hole through the hitch? I don't think they are made to take anything bigger than the 5/8" diameter pin.

For about $200 you could have a class V.

Curt 15520

At etrailer.com


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Ordered and m18 bolt with lock nut at Fastenal today. It fits the hole about perfectly. Still gotta tow 500 miles before I get it though. *sigh*


----------

